# Elektronikas pamati >  Dazi jautājumi (Barosanas bloks,Apzīmējumi...)

## habitbraker

Sveiki visiem! 
Uzbūvēju mazjaudīgu FM raidītāju pasen, kurš barojas no 9 voltu kronas un darbojas ideāli. Izdomāju, ka varētu barot no tīkla ar AC-DC adapteri. Pameģīnāju, bet frekvenci vairāk nevar noregulēt un kautkādas briesmīgas skaņas vien noraida. Pamēģināju barot arī ar LCD monitora barošanas plati - frekvenci atrast var, tikai ļoti grūti un fonā skaļa dūkoņa. kas varētu būt par vainu? kautkādu Sprieguma regulatoru vai stabilizatoru vajag? Ja jā, tad kāds būtu vislabākais un varbūt kāda shēma pat ir? Un vai ir iespējams dabūt tādu pašu kvalitāti kā barojot no kronas?
Un vēl tāds jautājumiņš - šajā shēmā - http://sound.westhost.com/project60.htm. 
Ko nozīmē apakšā tas apgrieztais trijstūris? Un kas ir RDC un kāda atšķirība no DC+? Un kā var zināt kurš GND ir audio ieejai? Augšējais vai apakšējais?

----------


## Raimonds1

ground ir caur 10 omu pretestību savienots caur otru ground, bet ir kopējs ar plates ground
audio ground ir augšējais
RDC un DC + jāskatās Figure 2 shēmiņā - D5 nosaka to atšķiribu, jo tie nav kopā.

Mēgini to uztvērēju barot ar parastu trafu, taisngriezi un lielu kondensatoru, nevis impulsu barokli.

----------


## habitbraker

Bet obligāti man vajag to  Power Supply ? Nevar ar bateriju barot?

----------


## defs

Iesaku kaut vai poļu antenas barokli,tikai stabilizators jānomaina uz 9v.Iekšā ir LM7812,bet ta vietā ieliec LM7809. Ja slodzes strāva nepārsniedz 100mA. Cik viņs tērē strāvu no kronas?

----------


## habitbraker

Nu nezinu. Nav pagaidām multimetrs. 
Pamēģināju  AC -  DC adapterim pielikt Stabilizatoru. Bija krievu KPEH8 tranzistors. Bet nekas nemainās - nekas vairāk par elektrisku dūkoņu nav. Ko vēl jūs varētu ieteikt priekš mana adaptera (kkāds kiniešu). Varbūt sitie LM7809 kautko mainīs?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/PS910/non-regu ... vdc-1000ma
http://forums.gideontech.com/index.php?topic=35779.0

ja grib pavisam smalki - starp trafa primāro un sekundāro tinumu ir ekrāns - vijums vai izolēta folija ar izvadu

----------


## defs

KPEH8A ir stabilizācijas mikroshema,kas ir tāda pat korpusā ka tranzistors.Un ar"A" burtu ir paredzēta izeja uz 9 volti. Un tagad varbūt,ka tam baroklim izžuvis kondensators iekšā.Tad izejā ir lielas pulsācijas,ko mikroshēma nevar kompensēt.Pamēģini pie barošanas bloka izejas vadiem pielikt kondesātoru.Pie "+" izvada jaliek kondensatora  "+",bet pie "-" ir jāliek kondensatora "-".Un jāņem kād 1000mkf /mikrofarādi/ uz 16 vai 25 voltiem.Tas uz kondensatora būs virsū rakstīts.Ja ar to būs līdzēts,tad varēsi ielodēt iekšā to.

----------


## habitbraker

un kam ir paredzēta mikroshēma ar B ?

----------


## guguce

КРЕН-8А  9v
КРЕН-8Б  12v
КРЕН-8В  15v
Un tūkstošus µF kondensatorus stabilizatora ieejā un izejā 
un tad cauri lielākai droselei un atkal elektrolītiskos tūkstošus 
un tie visi jāšuntē ar keramiskajiem 0,1µF 
un beigās pie bloka vēl caurejošo 6800pF vajadzētu. 
Un būtu labi vēl trafā starpvijumu sazemēt. 
UN poļu antenas trafs galīgi nederēs.

----------


## Jon

> Un tūkstošus µF kondensatorus stabilizatora ieejā un izejā


 Izejā noteikti nav nekādi tūkstoši liekami! Tas taču ir stabilizators, kam jātur spriegums, nevis jāpumpē dinamiska slodze milzīgas kapacitātes veidā. Pilnīgi pietiek ar keramisko kondiķi, kas uzstādīts iespējami tuvu stabilizatoram. Arī lielajam elektrolītkondensatoram nevajadzētu atrasties tālu un šuntējošais kondiķis tāpat pie paša stabilizatora pielodējams.

----------


## habitbraker

uzbuuveeju saadu regulatoru ar 7809 http://www.translocal.jp/radio/micro/vo ... ulator.jpg
tagad ar adapteri barojot kautkaa noreguleet var, bet gruuti. Un ja izdodas, tad vienalga nenorm'als elektrisks fons. 
Sheema ir uztaisiita pareizi, jo ar voltmetru izmeeriiju spriegumu izejaa un smuki ap 9 V. 
Ieejaa gan ap 14 voltiem.
AAAA. un veel. tas ir normaali , ka videeji pa 6 V augstaaks spriegums naak aaraa no adaptera, nekaa vajadzeeetu? Piemeeram ja uzsl'edz uz 12 V, nom'erot izr'ad'as ka ir 22 V.
Varbuut k'ads zin k'a lai tiek valaa no taa fona?
P.S. Kaa ar so ? http://electronicdesign.com/Files/29/14911/figure1.html

----------


## Jon

Droši palielini elektrolītkondensatoru par kārtu. Tā sauktā "adaptera" izejā spriegums mainās atkarībā no slodzes; tā jābūt. Filtrs no pēdējā linka domāts pavisam citai vajadzībai.
 Paskaties pulsācijas uz osciloskopa. Var būt, ka fons rodas no tā, ka pārāk tuvu esi novietojis transformatoru un maiņstrāvas ķēdes jutīgiem elementiem un vainīga ir indukcija, nevis pulsācijas barošanā.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu novietots man vins ir pietiekami taalu - kaadi 1.5 m. 
Un esmu licis elektroliitisko kond. 2200uF gan regulatoram, reizee ar taadu pasu pie raidiitaaja + un -. Nekas nemainaas. Osciloskops nav pieejams.  ::

----------


## JS

Man ir bijis tā, ka vienā vietā tīkla maiņstrāvas fons dažreiz ir, bet citā nav. Vēl esmu novērojis, ka labāk raidītāju barot izmantojot lielāku transformatoru, nekā mazāku, jo novērojot osciloskopā tos mazos 100 mA transformatorus, kuri bija pieejami man, uzrādīja izkropļotu sinusoīdu. Kā ari vēl barojot raidītāju no tīkla maiņstrāvas fons parādās tad, ja radiouztvērējs atrodas raidītāja tuvumā, bet tālumā pazūd.

----------


## guguce

Nu, lai tā mikrene labi strādātu, ieejā vajadzētu lielāku spriegumu. 
UN vai tev raidītāja bloks ir ekranēts? Un starpekrāni starp modulatoru un 
jaudas pakāpēm? Un pienākošo vadu atsaiste (varbūt barošanas ēdās)?

----------


## habitbraker

tas "ekraneets" noziimeeja , ka ievietots metaala kasteee kas  savienota ar miinusu ? Ja jaa, tad nee,



> Un pienākošo vadu atsaiste (varbūt barošanas ēdās)?


 Šito nevari smalkaak izskaidrot luudzu?

----------


## Vikings

Tu esi pārliecināts, ka tas ir no barošanas? Varbūt 50Hz fons sēžas uz ienākošajiem skaņas vadiem? Pamēģini atslēgt skaņas avotu un saslēgt abus ieejas vadus kopā. Ja fons pazūd vai stipri mazinās - vaina ir pie ieejas vadiem. Vēl vari pamēģināt barot no baterijas. Ja tad fons pazūd tad vaina ir barošanas pulsācijās.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu pašā sākumā jau es teicu, ka no kronas darbojas ideāli. Tiklīdz piesleedz transformatoru ar visu reguleešanu  -  ir gan fons, gan frekvenci nevar noregulēt.
Varbūt tas mans adapteris pats par sevi ir mēsls un nekādus ārējus regulatorus nav jēgas likt?

----------


## abergs

> tagad ar adapteri barojot kautkaa noreguleet var, bet gruuti. Un ja izdodas, tad vienalga nenorm'als elektrisks fons.


 Izskatās pēc "multiplikatīvā" fona.Precīzu skaidrojumu netā ātrumā neatradu, bet fizika īsi: taisngrieža diodēm perioda laikā mainās
gan vadītspēja, gan kapacitāte - rezultātā barošanas "mīnuss" "lēkā" attiecībā pret 220 V tīklu - mainās gan izstarotā jauda, gan 
frekvence.Līdzēt var ar kaudzi kondensatoru:
[attachment=0:2lx91qiv]bar.gif[/attachment:2lx91qiv]
C3, C4 - pēc iespējas tuvāk 7808,
C5, C6 - uz kādiem 25-100 voltiem,
ACHTUNG!!!
C7,C8 - nemazāk kā 400 v un rīkoties uzmanīgi!

----------


## Mosfet

> Izskatās pēc "multiplikatīvā" fona.Precīzu skaidrojumu netā ātrumā neatradu, bet fizika īsi: taisngrieža diodēm perioda laikā mainās
> gan vadītspēja, gan kapacitāte - rezultātā barošanas "mīnuss" "lēkā" attiecībā pret 220 V tīklu - mainās gan izstarotā jauda, gan 
> frekvence


 Vot šitais prasās pēc komentāriem. Varbūt kaut ko jaunu uzzināsim.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tur nekā jauna nav. Viss sen kā atklāts un zināms. Tos kondensatorus paralēli diodēm liek visi sevi daudz maz cienoši ražotāji.

----------


## WildGun

Kaut kur kaut kad žurnālā "RADIO" šī lieta bij aprakstīta aptuveni šādi - mainoties spriegumam uz aizvērtas taisngrieža diodes, mainās arī to p-n pārejas kapacitāte. Tas notiek ar visām diodēm. Kurai vairāk, kurai mazāk. Vairāk, piemēram, varikapiem, kur šis efekts tiek izmantots tieši.
Bez tam, diodei pieliktais spriegums maina arī polaritāti. Tātad - viena perioda laikā diode virtuāli maina savas īpašības no maiņkondensatora līdz taisnam vadam. Un, ja tīklu uzter arī kā virtuālu antenu, kura 50 reizes sekundē tiek pieslēgta un atslēgta, tad viss paliek vēl saprotamāks. Viss teiktais attiecas uz visai augstām frekvencēm - ikurāt autora gadījums. Ja raidītāja shēma ir vienkārša, ja raidītājs nav atsaistīts no barošanas avota virtuālajām izdarībām, tad rezultāts būs tieši tāds, kā aprakstīts.

Viss teiktais attiecas arī uz uztvērējiem. Tiesa gan, vairāk uz vidējo un garo viļņu diapazoniem, kurus šodien izmanto tikai retais. Un arī tikai tad, ja slēdz klāt ārējo (statisko) antenu. Uz magnētiskajām antenām attiecas mazāk.

Tas tad arī būtu "multiplikatīvā" fona skaidrojums.

Iespējamās izdarības, lai šo efektu mazinātu - totāla ekranizācija, pie tam ar prastu alumīnija ekrānu ir par maz, jālieto arī feromagnētisks (dzelzs) ekrāns. Visām ienākošajām/izejošajām drātīm jāiet caur *augstfrekvences* caurejošiem kondensatoriem. Visās drātīs jāliek *augstfrekvences* droseles.

----------


## Mosfet

AndriZ
Kur tāvā shēma ir diodēm paralēli likts kondensators??????????
Diodēm paralēli liek sevis cienoši ražotāji vainu RC ķēdi vai atbilstošas diodes un to lieto tikai pie lielām slodzēm kā arī audio tehnikā. To pielieto lai kompensētu pn pārejas parslēgšanas energījas izmetumus.Šodien kad ir pieejams diodes ar pn pārejas atjaunošanās laiku zem 50 ns ši problēma ir krietni mazinājusies. Tur tai shēma tiem kondesatoriem ir cita funkcija. Tur ērtāk tad ir lietot t veida filtru.
Runājot par pn kapacitātes atkarību no sprieguma tad tādai populārai serijai kā 1n400X tā ir tikai 20 pF. Tad šo vērtību pareķināsim energījas izmetumus pie 50 un 100 hz.  ::  
Starp citu tiltiņā slēgtā diodēm savstarpēja kapacitāti ir pat 30 -40 pf. 
Ja varat argumentējiet ar kaut ko citu nevis ar pn pārejas kapacitātes atkarību no sprieguma parastām taisngriežu diodēm pie 50 Hz

----------


## AndrisZ

> AndriZ
> Kur tāvā shēma ir diodēm paralēli likts kondensators??????????


 Tā gan nav mana shēma, bet C5 un C6 pilda to pašu funkciju ko kodensatori kas būtu pieslēgti paralēli katrai diodei atsevišķi.



> Ja varat argumentējiet ar kaut ko citu nevis ar pn pārejas kapacitātes atkarību no sprieguma parastām taisngriežu diodēm pie 50 Hz


 Nekad neesmu teicis, ka vainīga pie fona ir diožu pašu kapacitāte. Tā pat ir par mazu, tāpēc jāslēdz kondensatori paralēli.
Palasiet taču kur šie procesi aprakstīti sīkāk.

----------


## Raimonds1

kaut kur bija shēmas, kur detektora uztvērējam vispār bez barošanas avota (barojas no vidējo viļņu diapazona enerģijas), par antenu izmantoja 220v fāzes vadu caur kondensatoru. 
Vajadzētu tādu eksperimentu - pabarot to raidītāju no 9v baterijas, bet pie plusa vai mīnusa pielikt trafiņa barokļa plusu vai mīnusu vai 1 vadu no 12 vai 9v maiņstraavs un apskatīties, kas notiek.

----------


## WildGun

Mosfet, Tavai argumentācijai man nekas nav, ko likt pretī......


P.S. Tev gadījumā šlesers nav rados?

----------


## habitbraker

> Iespējamās izdarības, lai šo efektu mazinātu - totāla ekranizācija, pie tam ar prastu alumīnija ekrānu ir par maz, jālieto arī feromagnētisks (dzelzs) ekrāns. Visām ienākošajām/izejošajām drātīm jāiet caur *augstfrekvences* caurejošiem kondensatoriem. Visās drātīs jāliek *augstfrekvences* droseles.


 Nu tātad man jāliek transformators un raidītājs dzelzs kastēs?
Un pastāstiet lūdzu vairāk par tiem kondensatoriem un droselēm. Kur kas jāliek. 

Tie kondensatori jāliek tā pat kā aberga iepostētajā shēmā?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Tie kondensatori jāliek tā pat kā aberga iepostētajā shēmā?


 Jā, sākumā pamēģini ilikt tikai C5 un C6.
Paziņo par rezultātiem!

----------


## Texx

Pirms ārdīties ar tiem filtriem nav vieglāk paņemt citu transformatoru jeb tas jau ir ticis darīts?

----------


## habitbraker

ir nemts tikai impulsu baroklis - tas pats fons, bet tas jau laikam pats par sevi nav ieteicams.
Varbuut arī man tas trafs ir mēsls - kkāds ķīniešu lētais.
Bet pamēģināšu vēlāk ar tiem kondensatoriem.

----------


## WildGun

Impusu baroklim arī sākumā ir diodes  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Tā, pastāstīšu, kā man gāja.
No sākumu pielodēju pie diožu tilta tos divus 10nF kondensatorus, vadoties pēc jūsu dotās shēmas. Pamēģināju un bija nedaudz labāk, bet vēl daudz pietrūka, lai būtu labi - fons vienalga liels, tikai vieglāk atrast frekvenci.
Tad izdomāju nomainīt adaptera lielo kondensatoru. Bija 1000uF, nomainīju uz 2200uF. Vēl pie regulatora pieliku 2200uF ieejā un 1000uF izejā.
 Pieslēdzu - fona tikpatkā nav un frekvenci var noregulēt pat trijās dažādās kondensatora vietās   ::  
Bet, lai būtu ideāli - gribētos vēl to sīko snākoniņu un kluso fonu, ko var dzirdēt tikai tad, kad raida klusumu, kautkā aizvākt. Ko jūs ieteiktu man darīt?

----------


## Raimonds1

:: 
trafiņam uzliec ekrānu starp primāro un sekundāro.
iepērc šitos
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3298

un apgaismo ar lediem, kas barojas no 3.5V trafiņa. ( ar liiielu kondensatoru)

Edit. iemet raiditāja shēmu, varbut tur kādu droseli vai kondensatoru vajagh,.

----------


## habitbraker

Shēma http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=6610

----------


## habitbraker

P.S.Man atkal ir viens liels jautājums.

Mēģināju ielikt raidītāja shēmu dzelzs kastītē. Sapratu, ka jāpieslēdz mīnuss pie kastes. Pieslēdzu - viss daudzmaz iet, iznemot tas, ka , ja pieskarās kastei, frekvencei rodas traucējumi. Tas ir normāli? Kā to varētu novērst?
Un vēl viena lieta - ir man tieši šāds maiņkondensators http://images.marketworks.com/hi/62/62309/kpw4_3.jpg
Kad pieskrūvēju viņu minētajai kastei caur bildē redzamajiem caurumiem (pievienoju arī raidītājam), manliekas kautkas saiet īsajā - nomērt spriegumu, rāda 0. voltus, kā arī voltāžas regulators baigi uzkarst. Vai arī tas ir normāli? Un vai man būtu jāizolē vinu no kastes ar kautkādām gumijiņām (esmu redzējis tādas)?

----------

